# Real or repro ??



## Lostnjars (Sep 26, 2015)

Came across this in box of grandmas canning stuff. Trade mark  LIGHTNING 
REGISTERED
U.S patent office
On the bottom is PUTNAM   21
Twisted on wire bail. Any and all information would be a huge help.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Sep 27, 2015)

If memory serves 227 on the base was one to watch out for. There were millions of real Lightning jars made and most have little or mo worth anyway so faking them doesn't make a lot of sense.What color is it?


----------



## jarsnstuff (Sep 27, 2015)

If it's aqua, whether green-aqua or blue-aqua, set it on a windowsill and think of grandma.  If it's amber, it could be worth anything from $40 on up depending on hue & character.  Deep and/or bright shades of blue or green - well, now you're into the good stuff...


----------



## Lostnjars (Sep 27, 2015)

found 3 more this morning. all are clear 3 pints and 1qt. all 4 have old? lightning bails, the closure system is not part of the glass. instead its attached by a wire. will try to upload pictures again.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Sep 27, 2015)

Try this. http://www.antique-bottle...st-images-m651559.aspx


----------



## Lostnjars (Sep 27, 2015)

Ok trying photos again from iPhone


----------



## 2find4me (Sep 27, 2015)

Those are real.


----------



## coreya (Sep 27, 2015)

Not repo's but fairly common.


----------



## Lostnjars (Sep 27, 2015)

Thanks for the information. Any idea of when made? Or where I can look it up myself?


----------



## jarsnstuff (Sep 29, 2015)

Quote from Dick Roller's Standard Reference:  "About 1910, smooth-lip machine made Lightning jars began to replace the ground-lip hand made jars.  These later jars are not as commonly found as the earlier ones."  In clear and aqua, these jars don't generate much excitement for collectors ($4-$6) according to Redbook, but cornflower blue and apple green do command a bit more ($100 and up).  Hope that helps! -Tammy


----------

